# U-he Diva 1.4.3 Beta Released (New U-he Browser)



## synthpunk (Mar 5, 2018)

Read the release notes carefully and always backup your patches

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=501081


----------

